# اللهجة المصريَّة: صباحيَّة مُباركة يا عريس



## Crawford Powell

-ما هو الرد المُناسب أو المُلائم لهذه العبارة فى العاميَّة المصريَّة:

صباحيَّة مُباركة يا عريس


----------



## AKAMAHZ

أتوقع أنه سيقول " الله يبارك فيك"


----------



## رشيد

الله يبارك فيك عقبال عندك يا ...


----------

